# Superman Vs. Hulk



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 14, 2012)

Who do you think would win in a knock-down-drag-out fight?  And why?


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 14, 2012)

Niether, because the Tooth Fairy would fly in and KO them both!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Who do you think would win in a knock-down-drag-out fight? And why?



The Hulk, cause the angrier he gets the stronger he gets, that and I prefer Marvel over DC


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's my thoughts;  Over the years, DC and  Marvel have had several cross-over specials.  I believe Hulk fought  Superman three times and the Man of Steel won in each.

A good argument for Hulk is that he gets stronger as he gets angrier.   And the Hulk at his strongest can take a nuke hit, and really has no  parallel strength-wise in the Marvel universe.

However...

Superman has no real equal in the DC universe and was only  defeated/killed by another Kryptonian that was also genetically altered.

Tale of the tape:  I've seen Hulk lift an entire mountain, but I've seen  Superman lift an entire continent.  Pound for pounds in pure strength,  Superman is stronger than Hulk.  In one of their battles, when Superman  was prepared for the hit, Hulk gave him his best shot and it didn't even  move Superman.  Also, Hulk has never been able to pick up Thor's  hammer, Superman did.  

Now on top of the strength thing, Superman is just a little slower than  the Flash who can break the light barrier.  In fact, Superman can break  it, or almost break it (don't remember which).  This means that he can  move faster that Hulk could ever react.  So he'd be able to pound the  snot out of the Hulk before the Hulk knew what hit him.  

Don't know how much the heat vision would hurt the Hulk, probably not  much.  All in all, in a knock-down-drag-out-no-holds-barred fight I'd  have to go with Superman.


----------



## mmartist (Jun 14, 2012)

Superman will definatelly win . He is faster, he can fly and Hulk won't be a problem for him.


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2012)

Will the  the judges be from Nevada Athletic Commission?


----------



## Instructor (Jun 15, 2012)

Superman just chucks the Hulk into deep space and leaves him there and flies home = Superman wins.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Here's my thoughts;  Over the years, DC and  Marvel have had several cross-over specials.  I believe Hulk fought  Superman three times and the Man of Steel won in each.
> 
> A good argument for Hulk is that he gets stronger as he gets angrier.   And the Hulk at his strongest can take a nuke hit, and really has no  parallel strength-wise in the Marvel universe.
> 
> ...



Picking up Thor's hammer is not based on strength, but whoever is worthy.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 18, 2012)

In the comics, the fight would end up the way these fights always do - however the writer wanted it to for the sake of the story, regardless of the actual powers of the characters. The action of the fight would take place in whatever manner the artist thought would look cool, regardless of whether it made sense for the characters involved.

In an actual world where Superman and the Hulk actually existed with their most commonly depicted powers*, there should be no way that the Hulk would even touch Superman. Superman could stay in the air indefinitely, dropping mountains on the Hulk and using his super-speed to avoid the Hulk leaping at him or throwing things. Alternately, Superman could zoom in at super-speed, carry the Hulk into outer space in a split-second, and leave him there before the Hulk could even react.

In the comics it would never happen that way. Comic writers almost never grasp the implications of Flash/Superman level super-speed. Superman regularly slugs it out with opponents who don't have super-speed and so shouldn't be able to touch him. Almost none of Flash's rogue's gallery should be any kind of danger to him. (Actually, the writers rarely understand the full implications of most superpowers, super-speed is merely the most egregious example.)

I think the governing rule for superhero fights is akin to the primary rule of toon physics. Remember the scene in _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ where Roger slips out of the handcuffs? "You mean you could've taken your hand out of that cuff at any time?" "No, not at any time, only when it was funny." The equivalent quote for superheros would be "You mean you could've defeaed the villian at any time?" "No, not at any time, only when it was dramatic." 


*(The depicted power levels for both Superman and the Hulk have varied by at least a couple of orders of magnitude over the years, depending on the writers and the current storylines.)


----------



## crushing (Jun 18, 2012)

Instructor said:


> Superman just chucks the Hulk into deep space and leaves him there and flies home = Superman wins.




I thought the same thing.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jun 18, 2012)

To be honest, I believe that it would be a draw.

Hulk: Different versions, either the grey hulk (who was/is stronger than the green hulk with the intelligence of Banner), uni-power Banner (advantage was Cosmic Manipulation and flight), when Jean Grey "blocked" out Banner to defeat Onslaught (so pure rage) or even the alternative Hulk (strength of the Savage Hulk, the attitude of the Grey Hulk, and the intelligence of the Professor Hulk).


Superman: "Killed" by Doomsday (so his flying and dropping mountains didn't work) only to be brought back to even more powerful.


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't listen to Marvel's explanation about why the Hulk's skin color is sometimes green and sometimes grey. We all know the Hulk is green. And we all know why. His epidermis is Kryptonian. 

Oh, Supe is _SO_ screwed.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jun 18, 2012)

Buka said:


> Don't listen to Marvel's explanation about why the Hulk's skin color is sometimes green and sometimes grey. We all know the Hulk is green. And we all know why. His epidermis is Kryptonian.
> 
> Oh, Supe is _SO_ screwed.



Nice theory!  lol   - I'm voting for Superman!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 18, 2012)

Superman


----------



## Scott T (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...tion_488164&v=BbizTBYs-rQ&src_vid=L6dj7YCEKhw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&v=CDBNB2hk5t0&src_vid=BbizTBYs-rQ


----------



## Omar B (Jun 19, 2012)

Ob boy.  I just posted a recponce and the post has since dissapeared.  So who's the wise guy deleting my posts for no reason this morning?


----------



## crushing (Jun 19, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Ob boy. I just posted a recponce and the post has since dissapeared. So who's the wise guy deleting my posts for no reason this morning?



I hope you can re-create it.  I was looking forward to reading your thoughts on this subject.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 19, 2012)

Well since my previous reply was deleted for some reason this morning I'm gonna post a highly abridged one.

Superman Vs Hulk is an interesting question.  But the more interesting question is which version of each character and the playing feild.  I'm not gonna present all kindsa arguments and stuff since I did that this morning so I'll come o0put and say it.  Superman wins, Superman always wins.  The Hulk at his highest power level (World War Hulk) pretty much showed that he is a great warrior and can take a lot of punishment, but he is still a human.  Now Superman at his most powerful is known as Superman Prime.  He is so powerful that he is the guy who lives in the sun and keeps the universe spinning, leaving the title and role of protecting earth to his son Con El and the rest of the Supermen through history.

With the Hulk we start with a gamma radiated human.  With Superman we start with the last son of Krypton.  Quite literaly the end of billions of years of an advanced society's genetic engineering, generation upon generation of parents selectivly egineering each child for health, stregth, intelligence, longevity, etc.  Then add to that the perfect being is an ever absorbing solar battery that cannot overload with power.  Wait, did I say a guuy who is powered by the sun now lives in the sun?  Yeah.  When the Hulk can keep all the planets going and jeep the sun burning fr all those in our galaxy iu'll see him more than a freak.












http://superman.wikia.com/wiki/Superman_Prime...

*Superman Prime refers to the identity taken in the future by Superman in the DC One Million storyline. It distinguishes him from all the other supermen, who, all descended from him, have protected Earth in his absence.  ...*During his travels, he acquired vast abilities and skills from every being he meet and gained perfection over all the abilities he received (when he broke through the Source Wall he even studied under the Source itself, meaning he could have a portion of the Source's power or more, the true extent of abilities he received from the Source are unknown).* When he returned he forged a covenant with his descendants, he would bestow upon them a small fraction of his power as long as they served for truth and justice. He also gained the abilities of his lineage and magnified them with his own power* (for example, the Superman of the 67th century married the queen of the 5th Dimension, GZNTPLZK, which in turn gave Superman Prime the abilities and powers of a 5th Dimension Imp). After the covenant he left and returned to his fortress of solitude in the center of the Super Sun.

Superman Prime is the second most powerful being that has ever existed in the DC multiverse only surpassed by The Presence. He has acquired countless powers and abilities from his travels and lineage that allow him to do almost anything he wishes, which range from teleportation to the manipulation of magic and warping reality. He can manipulate time, space, matter, and bend reality on almost any scale he wishes.
*Creation - Superman Prime is able to create lifeforms out of nothing.*
*Resurrection - Superman Prime can resurrect the dead.*
*Omniscience - Superman Prime has possibly learned everything in his time in the sun.*
*Omnipotence - Superman prime has near limitless abilties as far as we can see.*
*Omnipresent - Superman Prime can be any where at any time.*
*All Kryptonian powers under a Yellow Sun. All of his Kryptonian powers are enhanced.*
*Godlike Super strength - His strength is limitless, he is capable of lifting his own multi-verse.*
*Godlike Super speed - His speed is incomprehensible to even the abstract beings.*
*Godlike Super Senses*
*Godlike Xray vision - He can see through any solid object, with no exceptions.*
*Godlike Heat vision - A million times hotter than the center of the sun.*
*Godlike Super Stamina/Endurance - Capable of surviving the end of the Multiverse.*
*Godlike Invulnerability - Capable of surviving the end of the Multiverse.*
*Godlike Super Hearing - Cosmic Awareness.*
*Immortality - Superman Prime, will live until the end of Reality.*


----------

